# كيف تمييز بين الذكر و الأنثى



## !! Coptic Lion !! (5 مايو 2011)

* كيف تعرف  							إذا كنت ولد أو بنت من يدك اليمنى

*​

*                    (شوف الصورة)* 
​​ ​​ 


 ​ ​ ​ ​ ​​ ​​ ​​
  					كأنك ما مصدق​   					 وجالس تتأكد وتشوف أصابعك !!!!   ​ ​   					عيب عليك بعد  					هذا العمر تشك بنفسك​


​


----------



## هالة الحب (7 مايو 2011)

ملحوظة ذكية اول مرة اخد بالى تصدق


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (7 مايو 2011)

هالة الحب قال:


> ملحوظة ذكية اول مرة اخد بالى تصدق


وانا كمان 
بس اوعي تكوني جربتيها leasantr​


----------



## +bent el malek+ (17 مايو 2011)

هههههههههههههههه 
نو كومنت​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (17 مايو 2011)

mana_mana قال:


> هههههههههههههههه
> نو كومنت​


ونو كومنت ليه يعني 
تلاقيكي جربتيها 
وكنتي شاكه في نفسك 
حتي باين عليكي من اسمك 
مانه المؤنث بتاع مان ههههههههههه
نورتي يا باشا​


----------



## +bent el malek+ (18 مايو 2011)

ملاك فاقد الامل قال:


> ونو كومنت ليه يعني
> تلاقيكي جربتيها
> وكنتي شاكه في نفسك
> حتي باين عليكي من اسمك
> ...


*هههههههههه دة انا دة *
*ميرسى يا فندم ربنا يسامحك*​


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (18 مايو 2011)

واااااااااااااااااء 
عندي زي الولاد ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
مش علي استقامه واحده 
هههههههههههههههههه


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (18 مايو 2011)

mana_mana قال:


> *هههههههههه دة انا دة *
> *ميرسى يا فندم ربنا يسامحك*​


*ربنا يسامحنا جيمعا يا اوختي
*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (18 مايو 2011)

مارتينا فوفو قال:


> واااااااااااااااااء
> عندي زي الولاد ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> مش علي استقامه واحده
> هههههههههههههههههه


*يبقي انتي تبعنا يا مارتينا 
بس اكيد بابا غلط وكتب في شهاده الميلاد انثي
هههههههههههههههه بهزر طبعا *
​


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (18 مايو 2011)

ههههههههههههههههههه ولا يهمك


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (18 مايو 2011)

مارتينا فوفو قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههه ولا يهمك


ميغسي يا باشا


----------



## باسبوسا (21 مايو 2011)

اول مرة اعرف .


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (21 مايو 2011)

باسبوسا قال:


> اول مرة اعرف .



*احنا ملوك الحصريات  :new6:*​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (22 مايو 2011)

هههههههههههههههه
كنت عارفاها
ومجربتش 
ميرسي ليك
ربنا يباركك


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (22 مايو 2011)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> هههههههههههههههه
> كنت عارفاها
> ومجربتش
> ميرسي ليك
> ربنا يباركك



*هي دي البنات الواثقه من نفسها 
مجريتش لانها متاكده انها :cry2:
*​


----------



## Thunder Coptic (23 مايو 2011)

ههههههههه حلوة اوى بس خايف تكون حكمة من مجرب ههههههههه اوعا تكون مجربها


----------



## مريم12 (23 مايو 2011)

*هههههههههههههه
يعنى لو فى مكان هنركز فى اللى بنعمله ولا صوابع الناس
هههههههه
ميرررسى ليك
ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك​*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (23 مايو 2011)

شايمس قال:


> ههههههههه حلوة اوى بس خايف تكون حكمة من مجرب ههههههههه اوعا تكون مجربها


*عيب عليك يا عمنا 
نورت يا حج 
*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (23 مايو 2011)

مريم12 قال:


> *هههههههههههههه
> يعنى لو فى مكان هنركز فى اللى بنعمله ولا صوابع الناس
> هههههههه
> ميرررسى ليك
> ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك​*


*لا طبعا صوابع الناس 
ههههههههههههههههه
نورتي يا قمر 
*​


----------



## روزي86 (24 مايو 2011)

ههههههههههههههه

لا مش اتأكدت يا سيدي  هههههههه

تسلم ايدك


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (24 مايو 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> ههههههههههههههه
> 
> لا مش اتأكدت يا سيدي  هههههههه
> 
> تسلم ايدك


*كلنا عارفين انك ولد  " كوبه "*
​


----------



## ساجد لربي يسوع (25 مايو 2011)

> عيب عليك بعد هذا العمر تشك بنفسك



هههه لا عياد عيب عليك مجربتش طبعا ولو ان اول مرة اشوفها بس اكيد انا الى على الشمال


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (25 مايو 2011)

ساجد لربي يسوع قال:


> هههه لا عياد عيب عليك مجربتش طبعا ولو ان اول مرة اشوفها بس اكيد انا الى على الشمال


:t33:​


----------

